# Saffy, Staffie, 6 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy, Staffie, 6 years old



*Her Story: * Found stray in Yorkshire with a chronic untreated skin condition which we now believe was due to malnutrition/abuse. Some background detail was found due to her arriving microchipped i.e. her age and name.

*Salient points: * Saffy is a slender frame brindle Staffie who has had many litters in her past. She mixes well with dogs outside, tends to put her paws on their back as a greeting inside her house. Very loving nature. She is nasally ... a snorty Staffie but not barky! Only pet with close relationship with her owners like in the bedroom at night. Query past abuse by 10-17 yrs olds as very wary of them.

*Advert:* Saffy is very special we have to admit winning your heart totally. She knows all the tricks in the book; the coy look in her eyes, siding up to you. She is around 6 yrs old, 18" to the shoulder, is beautifully proportioned with a beautiful head and face with a velvety rich orange brindle fur so soft to touch. She loves company, but can be left ... but be prepared for her doing the bends on your return. She doesn't like the rain or snow and needs persuasion to use the garden on such days, but has very good housetraining and holds despite. Saffy uses either an open dog bed or crate, a sofa or chair to relax in. She understands house rules. We are looking for a situation where she is spoilt and inclusive in her family. Saffy gets wary when closed in a crate or behind a grid so this is not advisable only as a must for travelling. She also gets very excited with cats! Saffy is neutered, vaccinated and chipped. Fostered in Kingston.

Saffy arrived into rescue in a dreadful state with physical and psychological signs of abuse/neglect. Her skin and fur have improved greatly and she is her ideal weight now. Ideally her family would only use kennels in an emergency. Saffy loves people and will accept dogs in her territory once introduced outside on neutral territory until she knows them. When sharing with another dog Saffy can react to 'claiming food', but not toys or other objects. So food needs close management with other dogs, but isn't an issue with humans only in that she can be an opportunist! She is very gentle in taking treats. She can play with humans touching with her mouth, but clearly playing, expressing fun and love. Saffy is hyper alert to 'hoodies' and wary of children particularly 10-17 yrs olds, this has indicated she has been taunted or actually abused by this age range in the past and we will home with this awareness. Saffy is a rescue favourite so only special families need apply!

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Saffy Brindle Staffie DOB 04 Kingston Surrey Fostered

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our online homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy is still in foster and patiently waiting for a forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Saffy...now her health and beauty is truly revealed...





With her John...her foster dad





With her Dee... her foster mum




At play...






Thanks to Dee & John, Saffys fosterers, Saffy is in peak condition and so ready for her forever home ... where are you?!!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An updated from Dee, our rehomer, who is fostering Saffy:

"Our poor little Saffy girl has not been having the best of times recently!

Since we have had Saffy there has always been a limp when - it seemed - too much exercise or too much lying around! Only to be expected for a dog that was so skeletal and had no muscle that it would take time for her body to build up and get used to the exercise, etc.

When it did not appear to be getting better as quick as expected we took Saffy to the vet to have a chat about this and her general health and what supplements could best help. Due to her extreme malnourishment her body has never healed quickly and as Christabel noted there are signs also of abuse - in likelihood being kicked in her leg. General opinion seemed to be that it was just going to take a long time for her body to return to the sort of condition you would expect in this age of dog. The malnourishment had - as you can imagine - had a severe effect on her overall condition.

So we put Saffy on Glucosamine and Chondroitin added cod liver oil and evening primrose oil and started a slow and steady exercise regime to help build her muscles slowly.

Slowly Saffy put on weight and muscle started to develop but the limp was still very evident at differing times so she remained on restricted exercise.

This is really not helped by our house! There is nowhere you can go in our house without going up or down stairs - lovely design but not very practical for old dogs or dogs with problems with their legs or hips! The steps into the garden are particularly steep and sadly these were the steps that Saffy used all of the time.

We recently noticed that the limp was getting worse and were convinced that the garden steps were really not doing her any good so we swapped our rooms over and found a different room we could use that would still keep Saffy separated from our dogs and would minimise the steps for her to go outside! Having done this we did expect to see an improvement after a few days but sadly there did not appear to be any difference at all so we went back to our lovely Christabel who took x-rays and found to our dismay that Saffy has Hip Dysplasia in both hips. It is particularly severe in the right hip. There are also signs of Spondylosis at the base of her spine.

A hip replacement not really suitable for Saffy for many reasons so the treatment for her is ongoing joint care supplements and daily pain relief. These will now be ongoing.

So really the home that is out there for Saffy needs to be either a bungalow or have very few stairs as of course these will worsen her condition. Her onlead exercise regime will need to be strictly adhered to no more than 15 or 20 mins per day. Ideally there will be lots of visitors to give her love and affection and will also need to be committed to keep her weight at a healthy level. Currently we need to get 2kg off my beautiful girl to ease any undue pressure on her hips.

Such a beautiful, loving, funny and bright girl who has so much to offer the right family regardless of these conditions. Again right home needs to be very loving and very affectionate and a home that really appreciates what an amazing little dog she is (know this is true of all of our dogs and homes but hey this is Saffy!).

Can not tell you the amount of times that Saffy has bought light into an extremely dark day. The times where things so hard going (as we all know rescue life can be) that all I have wanted to do is weep and hide and yet she has had me smiling and then laughing when I thought I did not have it in me.

She is so very special and we are looking for a home that appreciates the amazing gift that is our Saffy".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy is still patiently waiting for her forever home to come along. Where are you?

An update from Dee, our rehomer, who is fostering Saffy:

"Saffy still such a little delight.

Has days where her legs are causing her pain but being a typical little Staffie she doesn't let that stop her!! 
Honestly the way she can run round on three legs and her tail going like a rotor just amazes you.

Just really feel for her. She so much wants to be part of the pack and has now started joining in when the others bark at the door. Sadly they just will not accept her.

Hoping for that special home to come up for her. Some where that she is able to potter about and join in with normal family life.

Harsh for her hearing the others doing things (well nothing really, but she doesn't believe it!) and her just being stuck in here with me.

She just is the most adorable and funny little girl. Not a day goes by where she doesn't have us both laughing so much at her antics. She is so amazing and so clever.

Loves to pin John to the settee when he comes in and then alternate between giving him a few Staffie kisses and holding her cheek to his.

A fox has been hanging around on our driveway recently and she has been transfixed with it. Fox is of course completely aware of Saffy being there and also aware that Saffy cannot get to it! When rushing the window got no effect on the fox she talks, does the odd little bark and generally tries to get the fox to take notice of her all to no avail. Each evening now she sits watching waiting for it to come. Bless.

Come on all you empty homes out there!!

This baby girl such a delight and those eyes just make you melt and whoever has that Saffy shaped hole just waiting to be filled with never regret it.

Beautiful, funny girl who deserves a whole family that can keep her filled up with fun and cuddles"!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy has been with us in rescue since September 2009! She is still in a foster home waiting for someone to offer her the chance of a forever home. She really needs to be settled and unpack that suitcase for good!

Are you able to consider adopting her? Do you have a Saffy shaped whole in your life?

If you are interested in adopting Saffy please complete our online homing questionnaire on this link: our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffys has been with us in rescue since September 2009! Most of that time has been spent in a foster home with Dee & John. We are now in desperate need of another foster home or a forever home for Saffy and as we know so much more about her, we have re-written her ad 



Saffy was lucky survive last summer having been found in a near-to-death state. You only have to meet Saffy to appreciate just how special she is, but she has had a hard life. She adores people especially the men in her life. She is frightened around children; gets guardy if put behind bars either in a car or closed in crate. She can be left, she isnt barky and she is oh so very loving to all. She loves visitors and adores the garden. We discovered in the summer that despite her near complete recovery physically, her hips have been affected. She has now been diagnosed with hip dysphasia. She therefore should only have short walks and should avoid stairs. She has been on a diet to try and take her excess weight off to help her hips.

Saffy has been fostered happily with Dee and John in Kingston. She however has not been mixed with their other 3 large dogs as she gets excited around dogs. We are looking for a foster or permanent home for her as an only pet. Children free. Where she can have companionship ideally sleeping on the bed or next to it; no stairs and easy access to the garden. She cannot be insured, but there isnt any treatment required just pain killers when she has a bad day.

Saffy is very, very special we can't stress this enough. She needs a retirement home where she receives the company and love she offers in return. She needs a quiet life, she'll make you laugh and you'll have full conversations with her as she is a bit of a chatterbox with her little Staffie snorts and huge smile.

Please visit Saffy's thread, in Staffierescue Rescue Remedies on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Saffy Staffie DOB 04 Kingston Sp Needs Fostered to find out more about her and follow her progress.




*If you are able to foster Saffy please get in touch by completing our Fostering questionnaire online: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

*We still very urgently need another foster place for Saffy. If you could foster Saffy and have no other pets then please get in touch by completing our Fostering questionnaire online: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

Thank you!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dear Saffy fans!

Yes I know you are out there. Well to give my favourite foster mummy and daddy some romantic time [they have just got married] I have moved in with foster mummy no 2. She seems to have a habit of dressing me up and I am not too sure about this. I have to humour her daddy no 2 says otherwise she just nags so I have put on a Christmas hat to say Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to everyone out there especially to foster Mummy and Daddy number 1.

I can only guess what I'll be wearing next time you see me but anyway over to mum no 2 ........!

An update from Jilly, foster mum no. 2:

Saffy came to us on the 21st Dec and was our best Christmas present. Dee and John did not want to part with her, but it was time to move on to a new foster. What can I say about Saffy that Dee has not already said. She is the most loving gorgeous girl in the world. She adores Tony and my son Michael and will sit at their feet all day if she had the chance. In fact, she adores everyone! She just wants to be with her people and be loved. She can only be walked for 15 mins a day because her hips are a little delicate. You would never know this when she charges around playing with Mike.

She does not mix with our pack and probably would do best as an only dog. She has lived with Marmaduke and another dog, but that would be decided by Dee who knows her better.

If you are looking for a loving, clean, obedient, clever and adorable girl  then you just found her! Faultless and so kind. She loves to love you and play. She is very quiet and just wants a happy family to be with. She will make you smile a 100 times a day and my husband is so smitten I think he keeps disappearing into her room in the conservatory to watch cricket and get lots of cuddles. In the right Staffy hands she would be a perfect pet.

She met all my 5 kids and partners over the holidays and spent all her time with them - walking from one to the other sharing the love.

So if you are looking for a love machine who does no wrong - you have just found
her. Back to Saffy.......

Merry Christmas foster Mum and Dad No.1 and can you tell her indoors to cut out the fancy dress. Many kisses heading your way and Congratulations and thank you for giving me so much love for so long. I am being a good girl as you told me to be for her and hubby as you can see.











*Saffy is looking for a home of her own probably as an only pet. All she needs is a person/s to share all that lovely affection with. She will only require a short 15 minute walk every day so is low maintenance. Can you offer her the luurve?!!

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffys fosterer really knows how to spoil a girl 

Little Saffy all tucked up for the night with her four blankets and a cuddly toy. (Not I stressed chewed by her but a foster three times before her):

What are you doing now?


I'm asleep


Leave me to sleep Mum


*If you are interested in re-homing Saffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy doing her favourite thing playing and being loved by her foster daddy 






Lovely Saffy still waiting for her playful loving forever home x

*If you are interested in re-homing Saffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Jilly, Saffys fosterer:

Dear Saffy  sadly her foster with us will finish at the end of March. No fault of hers because she has been a delight to have with us but due to family illness.

Some more photos below.

SO if anyone can offer a home to a Staffy who is very loving, very well behaved and who wants no more than a 15 minute walk a day, then she is your girl. She wants to be an only dog so she can get all the attention but she is a big love bunny.











I am such a good girl I just need a loving Staffy home!

*If you are able to foster Saffy then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy's foster mummy has gone on holiday so returned Saffy to John & Dee temporarily as their circumstances are too complicated for them to keep Saffy long term.

We are absolute desperate need of a fosterer for Saffy. We are looking for a foster or permanent home for her as an only pet. Children free. Where she can have companionship ideally sleeping on the bed or next to it; no stairs and easy access to the garden. She cannot be insured, but there isnt any treatment required just pain killers when she has a bad day.

Saffy is very, very special we can't stress this enough. She needs a retirement home where she receives the company and love she offers in return. She needs a quiet life, she'll make you laugh and you'll have full conversations with her as she is a bit of a chatterbox with her little Staffie snorts and huge smile.

*If you are able to foster Saffy then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy is back with Dee & John (Dee is our rehomer) and still needs a foster place as she cannot stay there long-term and its hard for Dee & John to manage a segregated dog with their own pack of 3. If you are able to consider fostering Saffy please get in touch.

Here is an update from Dee on Saffy:

"Gorgeous lovely Saffy back with us in Kingston.

As always happy to be here (happy to be anywhere there is kisses and cuddles to be had!).

Settled back into our routine easily.

Saffy separated from our dogs although every time she gets a glimpse she is wagging her tail but sadly our dogs not quite so pleased to see her!!

Still looking for her forever home or a foster. Such a delight this girl. Not sure why her pictures do not attract the right place for her but every one that meets her falls in a big way for her.

Easy company and so very funny, we all adore her".

*If you are able to foster Saffy then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Dee, Saffys fosterer ...

Our beautiful Saffy continues to be our little ray of fun and light.

So loving and still despite everything manages to make us laugh with her funny ways.

Saffy is on a diet at the moment as a few too many treats given out by he who shall remain nameless (TONY! LOL). Coping well with it all but has a wide variety of tricks that will try and melt even the strongest of hearts.

Really would love the perfect foster for Saffy to come up as things are getting more pressing here but just cannot stand the thought of her going into kennels as really believe that this will be incredibly damaging to her hips.

We had lots of friends come round yesterday to help with jobs on the house and Saffy really was in her element. Loves having visitors round and has plenty of cuddles to share with every one although managed to look like she had not had one all day when they all left!

*Could you consider fostering Saffy? If you would like to know more there are more details on our forum on this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Fostering

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Dear All - we need your help!

Saffy is now 7 years old and her situation is desperate. Saffy arrived in our care close to death in Sept 09. Her current fosterers have cared for her and loved her back to full health. Due to urgent and pressing medical care and unable to deal with their dogs who do not accept Saffy, they are struggling to manage a segregated dog situation. Their situation dictates that they need the freedom to spend precious time together and open up their house.

Saffy is adorable and loves people. She is active, but suffers with hip dysplasia which has been caused from a very harsh life pre-rescue. She only needs 15 minutes walk a day and will lie-in until lunchtime if allowed. She is a true cuddle monster and bonds strongly with people. She would need to be fostered as an only pet and in a quiet household without children.

You can read more about Saffy by visiting her thread at: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Saffy Staffie DOB 04 Kingston Spec Needs Foster

If you think you can help Saffy by either offering her a long-term foster place or a forever home please get in touch completing the appropriate form below.

To offer Saffy an immediate foster place as an only pet then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Thank you for taking the time to read this and even if you can't help in this way please cross post where you can.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy is now in foster whilst waiting for her forever home!

Here is an update from her fosterers:

Saffy has had a quiet, relaxing weekend. It's been very hot so she decided to stay in the cool and booked herself in for a girlie pampering weekend.

She went for the Deluxe Spa Session (minus anything that involved getting wet) which included brushing her beautiful coat, cleaning her lovely "pearly whites" and finishing off with a manicure and pedicure (she decided against a "french polish"). Bless her heart, she was a very good girl and let us do all of this without batting an eyelid.

Later in the evening, when it had cooled down, we took this little stunner out for her walk and she was turning heads. We were stopped by several people who told her how beautiful she was. Of course, although Saffy already knew this, she still loved the attention and stood there fluttering her eyelashes, smiling and wagging her tail. This little girl is such a flirt. Her walks are taking twice as long as they should now because we have to keep stopping for her admirers.



Her reward for being such a good girl - a new baby football. As you can see from the picture she decided that she deserved the ball and was holding on tight to it, trying not to break a nail of course!!!



Saffy felt that the weekend needed just a little extra special "something" to finish it off.........a cuddle from Julie



*If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy's fosterers went on holiday and left Saffy in Dee's hands while they were away. They are back and reunited. Here is their update ...

"Well Dee's little angel is back in Hampton with us and we have missed her soooo much. She was very excited to see us but also very sad to say goodbye to Dee. Thank you so much Dee for taking her back while we were away, we know it wasn't ideal for you but we hope that the love and cuddles Saffy shared with you during the three weeks have made you smile and we know her funny little ways have made you laugh. Big hugs from us both and of course Saffy xxx

When we arrived at Dees, Saffy was full of it and spent the whole time running around doing her whirling dervish impression. Dee said when you get her home she is going to collapse and sleep so you should have a quiet evening.ummmmmm. We opened the front door of our house, Saffy was first in. She did a tour of the house and the garden to check everything was as it should be and then it was playtime. Play, play, play, quick stop for dinner and then play again. Snow drifts and scalped tennis balls everywhere!!! Eventually, at 10.30 we said, that's it Saffy we need to go to bed. She didn't seem too keen but gave in and we tucked her up in her bed. Within 2 minutes she had big red droopy eyes and another minute later she was snoring!!! She didn't wake up until 11.00am the next morning!!! Guess she was just a little tired!!!

Tuesday was the first day back at work for us all and Saffy and Julie found it very tiring. This was the scene at 5.30pmboth of them, on Saffy's bed, snoring away.



Saffy settles very quickly and is happy as long as she is safe and lovedwhich she is, always. We are so pleased to have her back in our home and we have missed her very much but what we have experienced with Saffy, the love, the cuddles, the laughter, the fun and the companionship should be being experienced by her forever family. Please don't overlook this very special little girl. She is adorable, a dream to be with and has so much to give her special family.

Someone please give Saffy a chance, she needs her own permanent loving home and she so deserves it. She won't let you down and we know you won't regret it".

*If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy gives her new bear a big cuddle ...........



and of course there is a big cuddle for her foster mum as well !!



Saffy has had a busy couple of weeks with several visitors. Always greets visitors with a great big Saffy welcome so they cannot help but leave with a smile on their face. Everybody who meets her loves her.

*If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy is still available for adoption".

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

It's official ... Saffy's fosterers are fun! Here is their Christmas update on Saffy ...

"Saffy's Christmas

Christmas Eve - we hung an ornament on the tree to let Santa know that Saffy has been a good girl. We were sure she would have been on his "Nice" list but Saffy didn't want to take any chances.



Little did Saffy know Santa had already dropped off her presents and asked us to wrap them for her. As there were so many we decided that a sack would be the best thing, wrapping would have taken hours!!!!



Christmas Day - we woke Saffy early and at first she wasn't very impressed, until she spotted her Santa sack and then she sprung to life.



From then on it was mayhem followed by carnage but boy did she have fun. Bless her, she didn't know what to play with first!









Saffy kept going until she was exhausted and then just crashed out until tea time when she enjoyed her Christmas dinner of chicken and all the trimmings (diet cancelled for one day).

Boxing day - Saffy had been invited to spend Boxing Day with family so off we went. Toys, bed, food and bowls packed we made our way over to Richmond. Once there it didn't take Saffy long to find the garden which is huge and as you will see from the pics more like a jungle!!!! That was it, Saffy was out in the garden playing hide and seek with Julie's nephew Tyler. Of course Saffy spotted Tyler hiding in the bushes straight away but pretended not to see him and carried on "looking" for him for a while.

It took us ages to convince Saffy that she should come inside and "mingle" with the rest of the family!!!





When we had our dinner Saffy quietly took herself off to her bed and stayed there until we had finished. Everyone was really impressed.

Saffy was a dream, brilliant with the kids (both over the age of 10), respectful of their home and her manners were impeccable. Bless her, we were so proud of her. Paige and Tyler wanted her to stay.

By the time we arrived home that evening Saffy was shattered and yet again just crashed on her bed.

In between Christmas and New Year she is having a little rest although we have had several visitors.......and Grannie is coming tomorrow......better get some sleep now Saffy you have another busy day tomorrow xxxxx

Thank you Saffy for a brilliant Christmas, we will never forget it and we hope it is one that you will remember forever xxxx"

Saffy hope she find a forever home of her own in 2012!

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy is still available for adoption".

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A Saffy update from her fosterer ...

It's Saffy proof!!!!

Saffy is still doing well. Life has settled down for her now after a very busy Christmas and New Year and she has managed to get through the majority of the toys she had from Santa. On one of our walks last Thursday we found a small leather football abandoned at the side of the road. Saffy decided she liked the look of it so we carried it home and gave it a good wash. Normally she destroys her footballs in a matter of minutes, at the very least puncturing them, but 6 days later and it's still intact!!!! She has pounced on it, rolled on it, put all her force behind puncturing it, tried ripping bits off the leather but it is still in the perfect condition that we found it!! You can't begin to imagine how annoyed she gets with it. She spends hours trying to break this ball!!!! Turns out it's a handball not a football and unbelievable as it sounds it's Saffy proof!!!! She is so in love with this ball (a bit of a love:hate thing going on here) that at night we put it in her toy box and when we tell her to go to bed she goes and gets the ball out of the box and takes it to bed with her. It's kept her amused for hours.



This little angel has been feeling the cold a little recently, although the house is warm she gets cold when she goes out for her walks and this seems to make her a little uncomfortable so we bought her a coat. By the look on her face we don't think she's too keen on it.



Saffy is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Saffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog is still available for adoption and needs a home!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

This is hearbreaking. I hope someone falls in love soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy's fosterers have come clean - they won't ever let Saffy go! She has found her home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Saffy has found her forever home!


----------

